# Question on warhammer and 40k



## DjacK (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello all,

Im a novice at the lore of warhammer fantasy and 40k. But as im just starting to read the fluff, backgrounds and novels from the 40k universe my question is. I take it the warhammer fantasy and 40k universes are linked, just 40k years into the future? As the chaos gods or lords like Nurgle and Tzeentch are present in 40k? I may be wrong and this is why im asking these silly questions, but is Sigmar present in 40k or not? And where does the emperor come into it?

Sorry if this comes across as a stupid question, im new to all the lore.

Regards.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

Its ok mate not a stupid question at all its actually much debated. From what I've read most people tin that they are linked because of Chaos and if you read into 40K fluff it says sme planets get cut off from warp storms so some think the fantasy world isoe of them. his leads to some people think that sigmar is one of the lost primarchs. But GW say its not, they are completely seperate and the only reason the daemons ae the same is because then people can use the daemons in both games, saving money and it means the GW doesn't have to make up completely different gods. So its how you wantto look at it really. Hope this helps
-CallumM27


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

They used to be the same universe but games workshop changed the back story so that they are seperate just with some similarities


----------



## DjacK (Feb 28, 2008)

Ah I see. From my limited knowledge I was thinking that Sigmar was related to the emperors blood line and that lets say warrior priests etc where the old versions of Librarians and the empire etc was now the space marines etc. It does all kinda fit in from what I know.

Anyway, thanks for replys


----------



## heliosmj12 (Mar 30, 2008)

No matter what the people at GWS say I believe that the 40k and Fantasy are linked by certain aspects including the Chaos gods and other characters


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

DjacK said:


> Ah I see. From my limited knowledge I was thinking that Sigmar was related to the emperors blood line and that lets say warrior priests etc where the old versions of Librarians and the empire etc was now the space marines etc. It does all kinda fit in from what I know.


So you thought the WFB universe turned into the 40K one? Simple fact is the 40K universe is what the one you are living in now will turn into, at least according to GW.


----------

